# Helicopter Pic on one of my bucks



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Here is a picture taken during our annual game survey last week. The deer is 4.5 years old. The picture was taken by our biologist Lin Poor of Texas Wildlife Management. If you look closely he has 14 typical points although the G5's and G6's are very short.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

awesome......imagine him in another year or two......


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Already has a pretty big neck on him... must be from scraping off all that velvet...Walker


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

they always look bigger from behind


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> they always look bigger from behind


You're right. They do look bigger, but he is still a "Pretty Dog-Gone" good deer!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Decent buck !


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so what is the score, will it break 160?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Man those "from behind" pictures are just great. Very nice animal

Charlie


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> so what is the score, will it break 160?


He should. I found his sheds last year and he was right around 170. And he's a lot bigger this year.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

THAT IS A NICE DEER MY BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Looks larger from behind, but body size looks to weigh 200 +... Excellent buck !!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

M16 said:


> He should. I found his sheds last year and he was right around 170. And he's a lot bigger this year.


nice.. how long are those beams... great looking deer.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Your one lucky man. That's a buck of a lifetime for some of us. 

Awesome pics..! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> nice.. how long are those beams... great looking deer.


His sheds from last year were 24 inches. I would guess that this year they are 26 at a minimum.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Great Deer, but I have counted several times and can only make out 12 points, but if you said he does then so be it!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Holy snot knockers Batman, that deer is awesome!!!

Last years sheds = 170
looking at the pic and figuring 14 typ points with the info you provided, that buck is gonna be pushing 190 or better

HELLAVA BUCK


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

TXDRAKE said:


> Great Deer, but I have counted several times and can only make out 12 points, but if you said he does then so be it!


It ain't easy but I counted the 14. However they may not all be over one inch.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Do ya'll have the 13in rule? You better be careful...


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Very nice deer. According to my addition I think he will be in the mid 180's. Excellent photo as well!! Very hard to get pictures that good out of a helicopter,although digital cameras have made it much easier. Every time I do it I end up with about 1 out of 50 that turn out that nice and it is always the wrong deer. Great deer and a super picture!!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

IMO should be low 180's. If you know he is 4.5 and was a 70's deer last year (very dry year) at 3.5, I would definately think about letting him walk. He is showing one helluva typical frame and should continue to do so in the future. You might be looking at a HUGE (he's already big) straight up 7X7 which don't come along everyday. Congrats on a great looking deer.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

PortATrout said:


> Very nice deer. According to my addition I think he will be in the mid 180's. Excellent photo as well!! Very hard to get pictures that good out of a helicopter,although digital cameras have made it much easier. Every time I do it I end up with about 1 out of 50 that turn out that nice and it is always the wrong deer. Great deer and a super picture!!


Good point.. those are great pictures.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*He's a Beaute, M16*

How long you gonna let him go till you try and take him??


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great deer!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Real nice buck.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful buck


----------



## Rodster71 (Mar 30, 2010)

WOW..


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Using my 8th grade math skills I got 182. Hell of a buck. Baker


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Man those "from behind" pictures are just great. Very nice animal.
> 
> Charlie


They really are. They really, really are ... but getting her to ... WAIT. Are we still talking about deer ... ?


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

This is a pretty old post, anybody know what happened to that deer?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congats!!


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

elkhunter49 said:


> Using my 8th grade math skills I got 182. Hell of a buck. Baker


Excellent job of judging. I found his sheds this spring and best I could tell he would have scored right around 185.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Icetrey said:


> This is a pretty old post, anybody know what happened to that deer?


He is still alive and well. At least I hope he is. The deer should be 5.5 years old this year so he won't get shot for another year or two. I'll be doing the helicopter survey in early November and hope to see him then. I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*LMAO*



InfamousJ said:


> they always look bigger from behind


That Quote brought up a Memory of an Old Girlfriend...LMAO


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

oustanding deer.... love those big frame deer


----------

